# How many of you are converts?



## Azzazzin (Oct 26, 2003)

Hi, I haven't been on this forum for a good while now, and it's good to be back...

Originally, I trained in Tae Kwon Do (plus tried out alot of differnt other arts), but after one class of Systema, I abandoned the $800 I invested in my Tae Kwon Do club, and signed up to the Systema club in Thornhill. I've been training for 6 months now, and I really love it.

I'm just wondering which of you converted from an art to train Systema. Have you given up what you trained completly, or have you mixed it up? If so do the arts complement each other?


----------



## Klondike93 (Oct 26, 2003)

Started TaeKwon Do in 1975, started American Kenpo in 1987, but didn't get to Systema til last year (I think). What happened was I found an instructor to study Kenpo with and he also happens to be a Systema instructor. He was always telling me I needed to start doing the "good" stuff so I started going to the Systema classes as well the kenpo classes. Well now I pretty much just go to the Systema classes and only once and a while go "play" around with kenpo. I think The System is what I've spent all these years searching for, a self defense system that works.


----------



## Arthur (Oct 26, 2003)

Yup converted... pretty much on the spot. I've pretty much just done Systema since.... other than ocassionally going to play with some friends.... which is generally still me just doing Systema... as its sort of stuck in my body now.

Arthur


----------



## sniperB-4 (Oct 26, 2003)

I am a convert to systema after only going to a couple of classes. The freedom of movement and unique expression of your own idea was refreshing compared to other martial arts.There is also a feeling of relaxation in the classes as opposed to the usual uptight training methods of others.


----------



## jellyman (Oct 27, 2003)

Yep, from jujutsu and TJQ. It complimented bith arts, but in some ways they interfered with my systema. Either that or I lost interest in them. Probably both.


----------



## Jackal (Oct 27, 2003)

*raises hand*


----------



## Clive (Oct 27, 2003)

Who isn't a convert? would be a better question. :shrug:


----------



## Jay Bell (Oct 27, 2003)

Here here


----------



## jellyman (Oct 28, 2003)

The thing is, a lot of people hear of systema by word of mouth, but it's not in the mass media. No UFC's, no movies, no really good documentaries - at least in the West... Same with RMA in general, really. So, who does systema outside of Toronto? People who've heard of it. Who would hear about it? Martial artists. If you don't live in Toronto, there's no reason to look in the phone book...


----------

